# Einarbeitung in JBOSS?



## Pätt (18. Apr 2007)

Hi hi!

Ich würde mich für ein Projekt in JBOSS einarbeiten müssen. Kann man irgendeine Daumenzahl angeben, wie lange man dafür so etwa braucht? 

Die Frage ist so sicherlich etwas unglücklich! Es dürfte diverse Aspekte bei dem Thema geben, und die Frage wird sein, was braucht man alles?! Ziel ist es, ein Portal und CMS aufzusetzen. Hinzu kommen natürlich die individuelle Art der Auffassungsgabe, etc.
Und es hängt mit Sicherheit von dem Vorwissen ab. Ich kenne mich zum Beispiel mit dem Tomcat ganz gut aus. Java ist soweit eigentlich auch ganz gut vorhanden. 

Der JBOSS unterstützt wenn ich das recht verstanden habe ja die Enterpriese Ebene - das ist mir so nur nebenbei geläufig. Braucht man das gleich für den Anfang?

Kann man mit diesen dürftigen Angaben schon eine erste Hypothese wagen? Ich würde mich freuen!

Herzliche Grüße
Pätt


----------



## RaoulDuke (18. Apr 2007)

Das klingt alles erstmal nicht so als ob du einen JBOSS bräuchtest. JBOSS ist ein Applikations Server für EJBs, für die Web Komponente enthält er auch wieder nur einen Tomcat. Also wenn du EJBs nicht brauchst, und für ein Portal mit CMS braucht man das in aller Regel nicht, dann kannst du doch eigentlich gut beim Tomcat alleine bleiben. Wieso möchtest du unbedingt einen JBOSS benutzen?


----------



## Pätt (18. Apr 2007)

Zum einen wäre es ganz gut, das System mal kennenzulernen und zum zweiten vermute ich, daß JBOSS zum Skalieren besser geeiget ist. Hinzukommen verschiedene Punkte, die einem Programmiere so manche Dinge abnehmen, wie Datenbankstrukturen, Transaktion,  etc. Grade wenn es um größere Systeme geht, sollte man so etwas wohl besser einsetzen ... so hört man läuten  Natürlich ist der Overhead an Strukturen und Verfahren damit deutlich höher ... Hab mich bisher noch nicht so stark damit beschäftigt, aber ich fürchte, ich muß da so oder so ran  Wäre daher halt gut, mal zu wissen, wieviel Zeit man da einplanen sollte ...


----------



## RaoulDuke (18. Apr 2007)

Du möchtest dich also mit J2EE beschäftigen. Dazu kann ich dir das Buch "Enterprise Java Beans 3.0" von O'Reilly empfehlen. Gute Java Grundkenntnisse vorausgesetzt solltest du schon die ein oder andere Woche einplanen um dich damit zu beschäftigen und testen. Das Tempo hängt halt sehr von der Person ab.

Für ein Portal mit CMS brauchst du aber trotzdem kein J2EE, das wäre einfach extrem oversized. Objektpersistenz mit Transaktionen kannst du mit Hibernate auch völlig ohne EJBs machen.


----------

